
Delightful Puzzles - rttlesnke
http://gurmeet.net/puzzles/
======
EdwardCoffin
There are some nice puzzles there. There is some overlap between my favourite
puzzle page, by Rustan Leino: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/leino/puzzles....](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/leino/puzzles.html), but both have a number of puzzles the other
doesn't.

Edit: corrected Leino's name.

------
ics
This is a nice list, thanks for sharing. Here is another which many of you
probably know but isn't linked at the bottom of the article:
[http://paulbourke.net/fun/](http://paulbourke.net/fun/)

I do wish the comments were hidden by default.

------
anayini
I worked briefly on the same team as Gurmeet while I was an intern at Google.
He's an incredibly smart guy and had tons of interesting puzzles to give out.

------
vette982
Great list. Many of you may also like:
[http://mindcipher.com](http://mindcipher.com)

~~~
t0
More puzzles: [http://www.folj.com/puzzles/](http://www.folj.com/puzzles/)

------
andrewcooke
the graphical soln to 40 is beautiful.

